

Sexual Suicide - markessien
http://waynesword.palomar.edu/ww0701.htm

======
charlesju
I just spent 30 minutes reading the whole article, who else did that? haha

~~~
bestes
I read quite a bit, but the long lines make it almost impossible to read on
the iPhone.

------
andr
Upvoted for having a crossword puzzle.

~~~
RossM
And I'd never have bet on doing a sexual crossword in my life...

